# my small wooden mallet



## nad1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi all
my first wooden tool with avalaible recycled wood


----------



## Willy-N (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice hammer but get rid of those screws? Split the end a little and use a wedge driven in to make the head tight. Slow down that hole saw speed some it is turning way to fast for cutting reasons it will burn the wood and can remove temper on the hole saw teeth. I liked how you started drilling the head and holding it with your hand! It must have grabbed cause you went to a vice. I have held things with my hands before and have wrapped my hand and arm up on the drill press motor till I stalled it! Lucky I had another hand to turn it off even tho it was hard to reach across my wrapped up arm to do it! Gloves are real good for doing that too!!


----------



## nad1 (Nov 15, 2017)

thanks for your advices, however fortunetly i didn't have any probleme doing this small hammer.


----------

